# Red Green Lighting/Makeup



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Wasn't really sure which forum to post this in but:

I'm looking for any information on using makeup and lighting to create a morph effect. I can't remember where I saw the effect, but basically you use a single color makeup on an actor. Lets say you use green makeup you would then flood the actor with green light basically hiding the makeup. Then you would slowly fade the green light out and a red light in and then you would gradually be able to see the green makeup appear.

Anybody have any links to tutorials, video or additional information on this effect?


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

That's pretty much all there is to it. Same principle as those cereal box code readers. I've usually heard of it being done with red light/makeup and blue light. The issue is generally getting the reds to match close enough to hide it. Dive in and do some testing!


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Yeah, it is red and blue. I did it this year on one of my monks in the graveyard- In his hood he had red and blue leds shining on his face, in red light red makeup disappears and blue make up looks black, and vise versa.
I think I still have the rig if you want me to get a video of it, but it will be a week or two.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Sounds like a neat idea...not only for make-up but lighting in general. I suppose any color combos would theoretically work? IE - an actor with red eyes and a blue face would appear to have red eyes/black face in red light, but black eyes and a blue face under blue light. I'd have to break out the color wheel to see what might happen with, say yellow paint under red, green, blue light, etc.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks for the replies.



Allen H said:


> Yeah, it is red and blue. I did it this year on one of my monks in the graveyard- In his hood he had red and blue leds shining on his face, in red light red makeup disappears and blue make up looks black, and vise versa.
> I think I still have the rig if you want me to get a video of it, but it will be a week or two.


That would be cool Allen Thanks! Some specifics to brand/colors of makeup and what lights were used would be great info too!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Here's another thread that discusses the use of red/blue lighting to give a transformation effect:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=27901


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Great link. I really like the Jekyll / Hyde effect. It almost looks better in black and white because you don't see the color change...the effects just 'appear'.


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

If you use this, please post some pics and video!


----------

